# Spoke pattern seems interesting



## mongeese (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 25, 2017)

Now what would you call that? It definitely isn't 3 cross lol!


----------



## petritl (Jul 25, 2017)

Crows foot?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2017)

petritl said:


> Crows foot?



THE CAMERA ANGLE IS DECEIVING!
DIFFICULT TO SORT OUT SPOKES.
THERE ARE 36 SPOKES!
I THINK A PIC FROM THE OPPOSITE SIDE WOULD BE NEEDED
TO CONFIRM CROSS OVERS. THE SPROCKET BLOCKS THE HUB.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 26, 2017)

This is Crows foot (Pic above just looks like it's laced 2 cross to me)


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 26, 2017)

it's just an illusion of the optics


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 26, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> This is Crows foot (Pic above just looks like it's laced 2 cross to me)
> View attachment 650474



THIS IS STRANGE SPOKING TO ME!
THE SPOKES SHOULD ALTERNATE (HEAD IN AND HEAD OUT).
IS A NEW WAY OF BUILDING THE WHEEL?


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (Jul 26, 2017)

Skylark pattern - I knew it, I always knowed it.


----------

